# Does anyone have a fast pulse rate with the IBS?



## LilGirl34 (Feb 6, 2004)

Does anyone have a fast pulse rate with the IBS? My pulse rate sometimes goes as high as 145..Please let me know if anyone is experiencingsimilar problems...LilGirl


----------



## KariGaglione (Aug 13, 2003)

While I am not sure and think you should go to a doctor about your heart...I can tell you that food allergies can cause an increase in one's pulse. I too have had rapid heartbeat...but I am now finding out it goes along with my Hypoglycemia. When I eat sweets to pick up my blood sugar my heart rate speeds up as though I had too much caffeine. Then I crash when my blood sugar plummets and I can barely even feel a pulse (faint and slow)


----------



## PuNky (Nov 17, 2003)

YES!!! When I am having symptoms my heart often races and goes very high as well. I also have a heart condition that makes my heart rate VERY fast but it goes even faster when I am having IBS symptomsPuNky


----------



## anyita (Aug 21, 2002)

LilgirlI also have fast heart racing but usually after I eat,or if I am full of gases.Have you noticed when does this happens to you???Maybe is from gases too.Let me know.Good luck


----------



## LilGirl34 (Feb 6, 2004)

anyita Yes my heart races after I eat or if I am full of gas. I started watching what I am eatingit seems to have helped. I also dont have caffineanymore..I feel alot better.


----------



## K9Mom (Sep 20, 1999)

With a pulse that high you need to see your doctor.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2004)

this happens to me too - its when i have a lot of gas in my system. my boyfriend always comments on it and i can feel it. sometimes my heart pounds in my chest. this cannot be good for us and is yet another symptom of ibs that no one, doctors, don't mention or aren't aware of. i think being full of gas causes most people's hearts to race and thats probably not even news - but yeah, not really mentioned either.


----------



## LilGirl34 (Feb 6, 2004)

I am sure that it was from the caffine. I was tested for thyroid disease because my mom had it.Thank you all for responding to my question.


----------



## chall11 (Mar 19, 2004)

I've had ibs for a while and i've had a fast pulse rate and high blood pressure because of it. I was told by my doctor that it was due to the fact that ibs causes a hormornal imbalance in your body. This is also why some ibs sufferes have very bad anxiety. Does this sound famillar to anyone??


----------



## jrusso11542 (Feb 25, 2004)

I only seem to experience this when an episode strikes. I also get vey dehydrated just before an attack and my pulse starts to beat faster.... definate warning signs to find a bathroom fast. Otherwise my pressure is on the low side normally.


----------

